# Hendee Indian Questions



## oldy57 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was told about an old Indian bicycle a month ago and thought it was one of the English made Indians. The guy saw me last week and mentioned it had 28" wheels. I went down today and looked at it. I brought it home. 
What I would like to know is if it is an original Hendee Indian. The headbadge says so but the bike doesnt look like any I have seen in pictures. The frame is an early frame with the bottom bracket tightening system. The seat is a Wrights Olympic, good leather but the front rivets are pulled through. The rear fender may be original but the front is probably a CCM fender, some spots show the original red with white pinstripes.  The wheels are Canadian size 28" clinchers probably from an old Glider, 32 and 40 spokes, Perry hub. The original wood wheels are long gone. Crank doesn't look like an Indian crank, any idea what t is. I looked for a serial number but found nothing, where would I find it on the frame. Under the bottom bracket is a name stamped in it but I cannot make it out. I will take a picture with the closeup on my camera and blow it up and see what it says. 
If there are any Indian experts out there tell me what I have and what it is worth. 
US bikes don't show up here in Canada very often and old ones like this are rare.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice I think that is the real deal.


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a picture of the numbers and letters under the BB. It is hard to make out what ir is. Looks like T90 or T20 and more numbers but hard to see. 
Anyone know aprox what year this bike would be. With that BB it looks early teens.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 19, 2010)

Id say mid teens and yes it is a indian; but you have a lot of things that need to be replace to make it all original. the frame and badge are original. sell or trade let me know.  mark


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 12734View attachment 12735View attachment 12736View attachment 12737View attachment 12738here is some parts mark


----------



## bud poe (Sep 23, 2010)

Mark, are those parts for me or to show an example of Indian style parts?  (that saddle looks familiar)
Bud


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2010)

sorry bud..  they are trading stock i couldn't send a e-mail so i posted them here.   nope had them for a while never let them go.  it might be off the old columbia. i cant remember...  mark


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 23, 2010)

those parts have nothing to do with a indian bicycle.they are for a hawthorne flyer.as for the indian bicycle i'd say its worth $500 as it is.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2010)

sound about right... mabey  a little too high with the market today .   mark


----------

